#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > درخواست: هک رمز شبکه های وایرلس

## Zarde Talai

*درود
از دوستان عزیز کسی میتونه نرم افزار یا آموزشی قرار بده که باهاش بشه رمز شبکه های  وایرلسی که در اطراف بر روی سیستم شناسایی شده را بدست آورد ؟*

----------

*arefmard*,*DPS12*,*josef2600*,*kh.a*,*mj_blue*,*mohamad1357*,*mohsen zmr*,*osta58*,*pps2011*,*RSMMM*,*setareh18*,*Sina_Browser*,*SkyCity*,*افشین سالاری*,*محمدی فرد*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## alimmb

دوست عزیز با لینوکس back track میتونی ای کارو انجام بدی تو اینترنت اموزشش زیاد هست

----------

*ahwaz 91*,*amir99*,*arefmard*,*DPS12*,*kh.a*,*mohamad1357*,*mohsen zmr*,*osta58*,*pps2011*,*RSMMM*,*setareh18*,*Sina_Browser*,*SkyCity*,*افشین سالاری*,*غفور*,*پویاسیستم*

----------


## nekooee

کار به این سادگی هم نیست! مگه رمز طرف کوتاه باشه و از کدگذاریهای قدیمی استفاده کرده باشه. فایروال نداشته باشه ، و یک سرور داشته باشید که سرعت خوبی داشته باشه و بتونه چند روز روشن باشه و دائم پسووردهای مختلف رو تست کنه.
درضمن تاپیک شما هیچ ربطی به بخش تعمیرات سخت افزاری نداشت. آن را جا به جا کردم ولی لطفا منبعد رعایت کنید که کجا تاپیک میزنید!
با تشکر

----------

*ahwaz 91*,*akbar_rassam*,*amir99*,*ar58*,*arefmard*,*chapwolf*,*digital84*,*DPS12*,*Milad Tavana*,*mohamad1357*,*mohsen zmr*,*osta58*,*pps2011*,*reza_476*,*RSMMM*,*setareh18*,*SkyCity*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*,*شیدینگ مود*,*محمدی فرد*,*پویاسیستم*

----------


## kh.a

دوست عزیز تقریبا نمیشه 

ابتدا باید اطلاعات شبکه رو با نرم افزارهای خاصی دامپ کنی
در این مرحله این فایل شامل *پسورد رمز شده* می باشد که باید با مقایسه در یک پایگاه داده ان را بیابید
اولا پایگاه داده از رمزهای هش شده مجانی وجود نداره .
ثانیا بسته به اینکه طرف مورد نظر شما چه رمزی گذاشته باشه و با دسترسی به پایگاه داده رمزی باز هم ممکنه رمز پیدا نشه
البته احتمال کمی هم هست که از شیوه رمزنگاری ضعیفی استفاده کرده باشه و بتونی با نرم افزار رمزش رو دی***یپت کنی 

فقط باید از مهندسی اجتماعی استفاده کنی .
یک سری اطلاعات که می تونه کمکت کنه
اسم طرف -  شماره تلفناش - شماره شناسنامش - کد ملیش - و اسم بچش و ... 
یک سری هم باید از رمز های عمومی درست کنی و تست کنی مثل 12345678 و 1234512345 و ...


خوب یک کار عملی تر هم می تونی انجام بدی البته به شرط داشتن اطلاعات در مورد هک
باید یک ابزار هک رو بریزی تو فلش و فلش رو بزاری تو مسیر فرد مورد نظر
با یک کم خوش شانسی اون میزنه به سیستمش و انوقت تو میتونی کنترل سیستمش رو بدست بگیری
و اطلاعات مورد نظرت رو بدست بیاری .


راستی یادم رفت شایدم بتونی مثل فیلم های هالیودی خودت رو مامور مخابرات جا بزنی و بری خونش و رمز رو در بیاری

----------

*akbar_rassam*,*amir99*,*ar58*,*arefmard*,*DPS12*,*josef2600*,*mahmod31*,*Milad Tavana*,*mohamad1357*,*mohsen zmr*,*osta58*,*pouyan11*,*pps2011*,*RSMMM*,*sardarshams*,*setareh18*,*SkyCity*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*,*پویاسیستم*

----------


## nekooee

ممنون دوست عزیز از اطلاعاتتون ولی لطفا تا زمانی اطلاعات شما در زمینه ای کامل نیست ، دیگران را به اشتباه نیندازید. 
رمز رو میشه به دست آورد معمولا ولی باید خیلی حرفه ای باشند. دوستان و همکاران من در شرکت رمز مودم های وایرلس که در خانه ها استفاده میشه همه رو در میارند!
دوم اینکه گفتین از هش های مجانی استفاده نمیکنند من متوجه منظورتون نشدم. هش یک عمل غیر قابل برگشت هست و نمیشه آن را شکست مگر اینکه ، با عبارتهایی که قبلا هش شده اند مقایسه بشه ، و با هر کدوم برابر بود به عبارت هش شده پی برد. یک سری سایتها هستند که بانک بزرگی از عبارت های هش شده را در خود نگهداری میکنند و میشه از اونها کمک گرفت. ولی چون بیشتر لغات انگلیسی در انها ثبت شده زیاد بدرد ما ایرانی ها نمیخورند.
منظور شما از پایگاه داده را من متوجه نشدم مگر رمز در پایگاه داده نگهداری میشود؟ این کاملا بستگی به شبکه داره و در اکثر شبکه ها این پسوورد ها در خود سخت افزاری که به عنوان اکسس پوینت استفاده میشود ذخیره شده و ربطی به پایگه داده شبکه ندارد.
فلش رو به چه کسی بدند؟؟ رمز در دستگاه فرستنده وایرلس هست و فلش قرار نیست به دستگاه متصل شود که بتوان از آن پسوورد را برداشت...
اکثرا برای هک این شبکه ها از روش Brute Force استفاده میکنند. که در این روش پسووردهای مختلف به سرعت توسط یک سیستم چک میشود و شاید چندین روز طول بکشه. و قایروالها هم در مقابل این حرکت حساس هستند و ممکنه IP رو مسدود کنند. و بالاخره خیلی دنگ و فنگ داره

 خلاصه که خیلی جوابتون ایراد داشت. لطفا بیشتر دقت کنید

----------

*akbar_rassam*,*ar58*,*arefmard*,*DPS12*,*fkh52000*,*HOSE IN*,*josef2600*,*kh.a*,*Milad Tavana*,*mohamad1357*,*mohsen zmr*,*osta58*,*pps2011*,*RSMMM*,*sardarshams*,*setareh18*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*,*غفور*,*مهندس شهنوازی*,*پویاسیستم*

----------


## jaxtor

> *درود
> از دوستان عزیز کسی میتونه نرم افزار یا آموزشی قرار بده که باهاش بشه رمز شبکه های  وایرلسی که در اطراف بر روی سیستم شناسایی شده را بدست آورد ؟*


دوست عزیز باید از back track استفاده کنید ولی با نرم افزار wireless key wive می توانید وقتی در یک کافی نت هستید این نرم افزار را بر روی سیستمهای ان کافی نت اجرا کنید در عرض چند ثانیه رمز وایرلس کافی نت را به شما می دهد

با تشکر

----------

*arefmard*,*DPS12*,*josef2600*,*mahmod31*,*mj_blue*,*osta58*,*pps2011*,*RSMMM*,*setareh18*,*SkyCity*,*افشین سالاری*,*پویاسیستم*

----------


## nekooee

نرم افزاری که شما میگین فقط زمانی پسوورد رو به شما میده که ، پسوورد در سیستم ذخیره شده باشه (پس هر جایی جواب نمیده به جز جاهایی مثل همان کافی شاپ که شما حداقل به یک سیستم که روی آن رمز ذخیره شده باشه دسترسی داشته باشید.
و طبیعتا کافی نت ها 90 درصدشون ، روی مک قفل میکنن و شما به این شیوه که پسوورد رو بردارید ، فایده نداره. چون اون پسوورد فقط روی مک و IP سیتمهای خود کافی نت قفل شده.
البته راه هایی برای تغییر مک آدرس هم هست که در این حالت باید مک کارت شبکه و IP اون سیستمها را بردارید و شما هم همانها را روی سیستم خودتون ذخیره کنید که اینکار هم مجب IP conflict میشه و شبکه درست کار نخواهد کرد مگر سیستم اصلی خاموش بشه...

----------

*akbar_rassam*,*ar58*,*arefmard*,*DPS12*,*fkh52000*,*HOSE IN*,*josef2600*,*mahmod31*,*Milad Tavana*,*onlyiran*,*pps2011*,*RSMMM*,*setareh18*,*SkyCity*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*غفور*

----------


## kh.a

> ممنون دوست عزیز از اطلاعاتتون ولی لطفا تا زمانی اطلاعات شما در زمینه ای کامل نیست ، دیگران را به اشتباه نیندازید. 
> رمز رو میشه به دست آورد معمولا ولی باید خیلی حرفه ای باشند. دوستان و همکاران من در شرکت رمز مودم های وایرلس که در خانه ها استفاده میشه همه رو در میارند!
> دوم اینکه گفتین از هش های مجانی استفاده نمیکنند من متوجه منظورتون نشدم. هش یک عمل غیر قابل برگشت هست و نمیشه آن را شکست مگر اینکه ، با عبارتهایی که قبلا هش شده اند مقایسه بشه ، و با هر کدوم برابر بود به عبارت هش شده پی برد. یک سری سایتها هستند که بانک بزرگی از عبارت های هش شده را در خود نگهداری میکنند و میشه از اونها کمک گرفت. ولی چون بیشتر لغات انگلیسی در انها ثبت شده زیاد بدرد ما ایرانی ها نمیخورند.
> منظور شما از پایگاه داده را من متوجه نشدم مگر رمز در پایگاه داده نگهداری میشود؟ این کاملا بستگی به شبکه داره و در اکثر شبکه ها این پسوورد ها در خود سخت افزاری که به عنوان اکسس پوینت استفاده میشود ذخیره شده و ربطی به پایگه داده شبکه ندارد.
> فلش رو به چه کسی بدند؟؟ رمز در دستگاه فرستنده وایرلس هست و فلش قرار نیست به دستگاه متصل شود که بتوان از آن پسوورد را برداشت...
> اکثرا برای هک این شبکه ها از روش Brute Force استفاده میکنند. که در این روش پسووردهای مختلف به سرعت توسط یک سیستم چک میشود و شاید چندین روز طول بکشه. و قایروالها هم در مقابل این حرکت حساس هستند و ممکنه IP رو مسدود کنند. و بالاخره خیلی دنگ و فنگ داره
> 
>  خلاصه که خیلی جوابتون ایراد داشت. لطفا بیشتر دقت کنید



پایگاه داده منظور *پایگاه داده از رمزهای هش شده* یا همون بانک رمز های هش شده که شما گفتی منظور بود .


در مورد فلش یه مثال می زنم

شما می خوای کامپیوتر من رو هک کنی اگه یه جوری یه فلش مموری که یک ابزار هک توش نصب باشه که بصورت اتوران اجرا بشه یا هر روش دیگر . 

روش رسوندن فلش به من اینه که فلش رو تو مسیر رفت و امد من قرار بدید یا روی میز کار من جوری که من فکر  کنم پیداش کردم . انوقت کاربر معمولی به راحتی از سر کنجکاوی فلش رو می زنه به کامپیوترش و بسته به اینکه چه انتی ویروسی استفاده میکنه و اینکه شما چه ابزاری استفاده کردید اون ابزار اجرا میشه و والسلام انوقت هر کار خواستید می کنید .

فکر نکنم توضیحات من با توضیحات شما فرقی کنه فقط کلماتی که بکار برده شده یه کم کتفاوت هست .

در کل این پروسه بستگی شدید به الگوریتم مورد استفاده در مودم وای فای و مقدار پیچیدگی رمز بکار برده شده داره

----------

*arefmard*,*DPS12*,*Milad Tavana*,*nekooee*,*osta58*,*pps2011*,*RSMMM*,*sardarshams*,*setareh18*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*,*پویاسیستم*

----------


## nekooee

در مورد ، فلش من بازم متوجه نشدم. ببینید اطلاعات پسوورد در سخت افزاری هست که به عنوان اکسس پوینت یا هر چیز دیگری داره برای شما امواج وایرلس را ارسال میکند. مثلا شما رفتید در اداره ای و اونجا یک امواج وایرلس دارید و میخواین پسوورد آن را بازیابی کنید. ادارات از روتر برای اکسس پوینت استفاده میکنند که احتمالا هم میکروتیک هست. خب حالا فلش را حتی مدیر شرکت هم به سیستمش بزند پسوورد داخل سیستم مدیر نیست که چیزی را بشه برداشت.
حالا در سطح پایین تر به موضوع نگاه میکنیم. شما فرض کنید که همسایه شما وایرلس داره و شما میخواین از وایرلس مودم ایشون استفاده کنید. به فرض شما فلش رو بهش میدید و اون هم میزنه به سیستمش. حالا فرض بگیریم شما حرفه ای باشید و به تمام اطلاعات داخل کامپیوتر ایشون هم دسترسی پیدا کنید. حالا چطوری می خواین پسوورد وایرلس مودم رو بردارید؟

----------

*akbar_rassam*,*arefmard*,*DPS12*,*josef2600*,*kh.a*,*mahmod31*,*pps2011*,*RSMMM*,*sardarshams*,*setareh18*,*Yek.Doost*,*افشین سالاری*,*شیدینگ مود*

----------


## kh.a

شما وقتی وارد SHELL سیستم قربانی بشید انگار دارید با کامپیوتر و مودم خودتون کار می کنید .
می تونید وارد تنظیمات مودم بشید و اطلاعات مورد نیازتون رو استخراج کنید .

یه چیز دیگه هم دز نظر داشته باشید که وقتی یک سیستم رو در دست گرفتید می تونید پسورد SAVE شده در اون سیستم رو هم دربیارید .

کجاش نیاز به توضیح داره ؟

----------

*aisam*,*arefmard*,*DPS12*,*mahmod31*,*nekooee*,*pps2011*,*RSMMM*,*sardarshams*,*SkyCity*,*Yek.Doost*,*غفور*,*پویاسیستم*

----------


## nekooee

شما فقط میتونید کیلاگر مثلا براشون ارسال کنید که برای شما اطلاعت ذخیره شده و تایپ شدنی رو بفرسته که ایشون شاید تا 10 سال دیگه هم به مودمشون لاگ این نکنن. و پسوورد مودم هم خیلی خیلی خیلی بعید هست تو سیستمشون ذخیره باشه.
حالا شما فرض بگیرید ذخیره باشه شما (که اصلا نیاز نیست ذخیره هم شده باشه چون 99 درصد افراد رمز ادمین مودم رو عوض نمیکنن و پیشفرض هست) تا زمانی به شبکه وصل نشید که نمیتونید به منیج مودم وارد بشید و تا رمز وایرلس رو نداشته باشید هم نمیتونید به شبکه وصل بشید.
مگه اینکه ریموت دسکتاپ کنید به سیستم قربانی و بعد پسوورد مودم رو هم داشته باشید و برید تو صفحه منیج مودم که دیگه ....
درضمن بسیاری از اکسس پوینتها خونگی نیستند و هیچ مدیری با سیستم خودش به منیج روتر وصل نمیشه. و وصلم اگر بشه منیج اونها بیشتر به صورت کامند لاین هست و با ssh وصل میشن و اینجوری هک شدنی نیست....

در بهترین حالت اینه که پسوورد ذخیره شده وایرلس رو از سیستم ایشون بردارید که این پروسه میدونید چقدر احتمالش کم هست؟
پس باید از روش نفوذ به خود دستگاه وایرلس استفاده کرد...

----------

*aisam*,*arefmard*,*DPS12*,*josef2600*,*kh.a*,*Milad Tavana*,*pps2011*,*RSMMM*,*sardarshams*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## parham1391

اگر رمز نگاری به صورت WEP باشه مثل اب خوردن میشه تو BACKTRACK رمز رو پیدا کنی من خودم رمزهای زیادی رو با بکترک هک کردم و اگر رمز گذاری به صورت WAP یا WAP2 باشه کار مشکلتر میشه اما بازم میشه از طریق بکترک و ساخت FAKEAP پسورد رو در بیاری.اصلا کار سختی نیست فقط علاقه داشته باشی و یه کم وقت بذاری میتونی انجامش بدی.خود من از هر 2 طریق هک کردم و 100% جواب میده.

----------

*17mousavi*,*aisam*,*arefmard*,*DPS12*,*kh.a*,*mahmod31*,*pps2011*,*RSMMM*,*sardarshams*,*پویاسیستم*

----------


## Zarde Talai

> اگر رمز نگاری به صورت WEP باشه مثل اب خوردن میشه تو BACKTRACK رمز رو پیدا کنی من خودم رمزهای زیادی رو با بکترک هک کردم و اگر رمز گذاری به صورت WAP یا WAP2 باشه کار مشکلتر میشه اما بازم میشه از طریق بکترک و ساخت FAKEAP پسورد رو در بیاری.اصلا کار سختی نیست فقط علاقه داشته باشی و یه کم وقت بذاری میتونی انجامش بدی.خود من از هر 2 طریق هک کردم و 100% جواب میده.


درود
داداش اگه ممکنه هر دوی این نرم افزار ها رو لینکشو برام قرار بده .
دمت گرم .
جناب نکویی هم مثه اینکه کار رو خیلی پیچوندش .
داداش گلم اگه یه کاری رو اینقدر سخت بگیری انجامش غیر ممکن میشه .

----------

*aisam*,*arefmard*,*DPS12*,*kh.a*,*pps2011*,*RSMMM*,*sardarshams*,*پویاسیستم*

----------


## erfanjon74

اینترنتش حرام است !!! نکن برادر من، نکن ! :هک رمز شبکه های وایرلس:

----------

*aisam*,*alimmb*,*arefmard*,*cvxcvx*,*DPS12*,*josef2600*,*kh.a*,*Khalili*,*kiyanmz*,*mj_blue*,*omidm11*,*pps2011*,*RSMMM*,*sardarshams*,*Zarde Talai*

----------


## nekooee

> درود
> داداش اگه ممکنه هر دوی این نرم افزار ها رو لینکشو برام قرار بده .
> دمت گرم .
> جناب نکویی هم مثه اینکه کار رو خیلی پیچوندش .
> داداش گلم اگه یه کاری رو اینقدر سخت بگیری انجامش غیر ممکن میشه .


خب شما ساده بگیر برو هک کن خبرشم به ما بده  :هک رمز شبکه های وایرلس:

----------

*A.R.T*,*aisam*,*arefmard*,*DPS12*,*josef2600*,*kh.a*,*kiyanmz*,*pps2011*,*RSMMM*,*sardarshams*,*Zarde Talai*,*پویاسیستم*

----------


## cvxcvx

دوست خوبم با BackTrack و Kali میتونی این کار رو بکنی که مستلزم داشتن اطلاعات کافی از لینوکس هست + دیکشنری خوب و قوی هست. WEP راحت به دست میاد با Wifite اما WPA و WPA2 باید دیکسنری داشته باشی . هم زمان بره هم یکم پیچیده و هیچ 100% وجود نداره. حجم دیکشنری رو هم بگم از 50 گیگ به بالاست اگه خوب باشه. موفق باشید

----------

*aisam*,*arefmard*,*DPS12*,*kh.a*,*pps2011*,*RSMMM*,*Zarde Talai*

----------


## mj_blue

خیلی سادست (10 بار که بگی سخته دیگه خودتم باورت میشه که نمیتونی)
دوست خوبمون جناب JAxtor و سایر اشاره های بسیار خوبی کردن
در کل کار صحیح و خوبی نیست ولی اگه برای جنبه آموزشی بخواهیم تاپیک را ادامه بدیم حتما براتون آموزش این کار را آپلود میکنم (قبلا خیلی سعی کردم به نتایجی هم رسیدم)
------------------------------
به فکر هک به وسیله دیکشنری نباشید فقط وقت گیره
بنده پوذش میطلبم به دلیل جابه جای خانه و عید نیستم ولی حتما آموزش رد شدن از رمز های Wep-Wpa-Wpa2 را قرار خواهم داد
دقت کنید خیلی از رمز ها فقط عدد هستن ( اینا به سادگی هک میشن)
یک عده هم هم عدد هم به سادگی هک میشن
یک عده هم که عدد-حرف-سیمبل هم دارن
--------------------------------------------------
یکی را هم میشناسم از هر رمزی که بگی میگذشت در عرض کمتر از 5 دقیقه ولی به کسی چیزی یاد نمیداد (خدا خفش نکنه)

----------

*aisam*,*arefmard*,*josef2600*,*kh.a*,*NICHICON*,*RSMMM*,*sardarshams*,*sonysony*,*پویاسیستم*

----------


## nekooee

بهترین شیوه برای رمزگذاری با متدهای جدید همان است که گفتم....

----------

*aisam*,*arefmard*,*kh.a*,*kiyanmz*,*mj_blue*,*NICHICON*,*RSMMM*,*sardarshams*,*sonysony*,*پویاسیستم*

----------


## mj_blue

> بهترین شیوه برای رمزگذاری با متدهای جدید همان است که گفتم....


دوست و استاد عزیزم جناب آقای نکویی یک سوال
یه جور دیگه میگم
سیستم عامل  AirOS  Pico با آنتن امنی 180 درجه و یا SXT از نوع لینوکس هست دیگه
یک سرچی بزنید ادیت شدش را برای هک میشه پیدا کرد ( من برنامه نویساش را هم دیدم)
یک ذره دیگه دقت کنیم اصلا قدرت بالای 10Db نیاز نداریم نمیشه با Vmware ادیت شدش را آن کرد بریجش کرد به Wireless سیستم (من جونور زیاد دیدم که میگم هیچ چیزی نشد نداره)
ولی خداییش backtrack را تست کردم با یک سری آموزش ساده بدون نیاز به هیچ دانش شبکه ای هر کسی میتونه
از هر 100 نفر هم بهتون قول میدم 10 نفر رمز درست حسابی (حتی سیمبل ) استفاده نمکینن
ولی واقعا من یک نفر را دیدم از این کار پول در میاره و با یه لپتاب ساده از هر نوع رمزی را میتونه عبور کنه
این کارا برای آذیت کردن خوبه ولی خداییش حق الناسه و حرام

----------

*aisam*,*arefmard*,*josef2600*,*kh.a*,*nekooee*,*RSMMM*,*sardarshams*,*sonysony*

----------


## nekooee

بک تراک چیز خاصی نیست فقط یک لینوکس ابنتو هست که یکسری از بسته ها از قبل روش نصب شده و جدیدا اسمش هم تغییر کرده و دیگه بهش بک تراک نمیگند. شما میتونید روی اوبنتو یا کوبنتو یا centOS هم همین بسته ها را خودتون نصب کنید. تازه هر بسته ای هم لازم دارید نصب میکنید نیاز نیست همه رو نصب کنید.
شما نهایتا روی بک تراک یک اسکریپت اجرا میکنید که احتمالا باید پرل هم باشه یا یک بش اسکریپت.
به هر حال اون کد مهم هست که از چه روشی میخواد استفاده کنه. اسکریپتی که شما میخواین ران کنید بذارید اینجا من تجزیه تحلیل کنم بهتون بگم از چه روشی استفاده میکنه.

----------

*aisam*,*arefmard*,*kh.a*,*RSMMM*,*sardarshams*

----------


## kh.a

> یکی را هم میشناسم از هر رمزی که بگی میگذشت در عرض کمتر از 5 دقیقه ولی به کسی چیزی یاد نمیداد (خدا خفش نکنه)


از هر رمزی که نمیشه گذشت . باید بگی از رمزهای با پیچیدگی کم و یا از نقاط ضعف الگوریتم های قدیمی می تونست بگذره .

----------

*mj_blue*,*pps2011*,*RSMMM*,*sardarshams*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Zarde Talai

از دوستان و اساتید کسی نیست که اینقدر حاشیه نره و بره سر اصل مطلب .
بابا اگه نرم افزارش هست خوب قرار بدید و اگر هم نیست و روشی داره خوب آموزشش رو قرار بدید .
حالا ما یه چیزی ازتون خواستیم هی با هم کلکل میکنید چرا ؟

----------

*aisam*,*josef2600*,*mj_blue*,*pps2011*,*RSMMM*

----------


## mj_blue

مهندس نکویی عزیز بک تراک کجا سنت او اس کجا زمین تا آسمونه
بک تراک مال امنیت شبکه هست و سنت او اس مال FTP و کش سرور و توی این مایه ها کاره
در کل با 
1-بک تراک میشه
2-دیکشنری
3-OS های ادیت شده AirOS
راه های دیگری هم هست که بنده خبر ندارم ولی دیدم
فعلا مشغول مهمان های گرامی هستیم ولی در اولین زمان فایل هایی را که خودم قبلا تست کردم و جواب داده را آپلود میکنم
اسم بک تراک همیشه بک تراک بوده و سیستم عامل کاملا رایگانی هست
http://www.backtrack-linux.org/
نیاز به نصب نداره(ولی میشه نصبش کرد)
روش اجرا هم بوت که شد
startx میزنید
یوزر root و پسورد toor

----------

*aisam*,*pps2011*,*RSMMM*,*sardarshams*,*Zarde Talai*

----------


## mj_blue

> از هر رمزی که نمیشه گذشت . باید بگی از رمزهای با پیچیدگی کم و یا از نقاط ضعف الگوریتم های قدیمی می تونست بگذره .


باورش واسه من هم سخت بود تا وقتی که از نزدیک دیدم
دقیقا از هر رمز وایرلسی که بگید

----------

*aisam*,*kh.a*,*mahmod31*,*pps2011*,*RSMMM*,*sardarshams*,*Zarde Talai*

----------


## ashkanzx1

مگه فیلمه که به همین آسونی رمز هک بشه نکنه هوش سیاه 3 شدی نرم افزارهای زیادی هستن ولی همشون یه نسخه میدن به برنامه نویس همون نرم افزار در کل برنامه ای که خودت نوشته نباشی نمیشه جز سایت آشیانه این سوال اونجا مطرح کن سه سوته بهت جواب میدن برترین هکرهای کشور اونجا هستن

----------

*aisam*,*josef2600*,*pps2011*,*RSMMM*,*Zarde Talai*

----------


## nekooee

> مهندس نکویی عزیز بک تراک کجا سنت او اس کجا زمین تا آسمونه
> بک تراک مال امنیت شبکه هست و سنت او اس مال FTP و کش سرور و توی این مایه ها کاره
> در کل با 
> 1-بک تراک میشه
> 2-دیکشنری
> 3-OS های ادیت شده AirOS
> راه های دیگری هم هست که بنده خبر ندارم ولی دیدم
> فعلا مشغول مهمان های گرامی هستیم ولی در اولین زمان فایل هایی را که خودم قبلا تست کردم و جواب داده را آپلود میکنم
> اسم بک تراک همیشه بک تراک بوده و سیستم عامل کاملا رایگانی هست
> ...



سلام
لطفا اول در مورد لینوکس کمی مطالعه کنید بعد تفاوتهای آنها را ذکر کنید. بک تراک نسخه قدیمی Kali هست و بر پایه اوبنتو ساخته شده که روش یکسری بسته از قبل نصب شده و میشه همه اونها رو روی centOs و سایر نسخه های لینوکس نیز نصب کرد.
http://www.kali.org/
تو خود صفحه قدیمی بک تراک که شما لینک دادین هم پایینش نوشته برای دانلود  به سایت Kali برید. شما که لینک دادید بد نبود پایینش رو هم میخوندید.
CentOS  هم یکی از توزیع های مختلف لینوکس هست که به صورت پیشفرض گرافیکال نیست و فقط از طریق کامند لاین میتوان آن را مدیریت کرد و به دلایل مختلف بر روی سرورهایی که جهت میزبانی وب استفاده میشه اکثرا از CentOS استفاده میکنند. اکثر اسکریپتهایی که برای هک کردن استفاده میشند با زبان perl نوشته شده اند یا batch script هایی هستند که با دستورات خود لینوکس نوشته شدند و در همه توزیع های لینوکس قابل استفاده هستند. بسته های آماده ای هم که جهت هک به کار میره و البته نه صرفا هک در واقع بیشترشون کاربردهای شبکه دارند مثل اسکن کردن پورتها و ... که اینها هم 99 درصدشون برای توزیع های مختلف لینوکس در دسترس هستند و یا برنامه های مشابه دارند.
هکرهای حرفه ای خودشون رو درگیر توزیع های مختلف لینوکس نمیکنن و با هر نسخه ای که راحت هستند کارمیکنند.

با تشکر
موفق باشید

----------

*aisam*,*mj_blue*,*pps2011*,*RSMMM*,*Zarde Talai*

----------


## mj_blue

نکویی جان چرا میخوای دعوا کنی!!!! خودتم میدونی جای استاد ما هستی هر وقت سوال شبکه واسم پیش بیاد اولین کسی هستی که مزاحمش میشم
قبول خیلی وقته که آپدیت نشدم (آخه این کار ها حرام است) اطلاعاتم مال 2 سال پیشه
 وقت نکرده بودم الان رفتم دیدم واقعا بک تراک مرده ولی روی هاردم یک چیزایی داشتم گفتم هم شما تجزیه کنید هم دوستان ببینند
----------------------------------------------------
این لینک سیستم عامل گفتم شاید توی نت نباشه (وقت گشتن نداشتم)
و اینکه این را خودم تست کردم و جواب داده
ببخشید اگر سرعت کمه (بعد 13 جبران میکنم)
prserver2.tk/irantk/BT5R3-KDE-32.iso
-----------------------------------------
این آموزشها را نگه داشتم یعنی به درد بخور بودن
http://prserver2.tk/irantk/1.mp4
http://prserver2.tk/irantk/2.mp4
http://prserver2.tk/irantk/3.mp4
------------------------------------------------------------------
و  آخرین فایل دوست عزیزم بهزاد امیدوارم راضی باشه این فایل را توی نت میزام
این فایل به وسیله Jtag من بلد نیستم ولی دیدم انجام دادن
http://prserver2.tk/irantk/nano2 xm.bin
روی Nano station با لینک 2.4 نصب میشه و به راحتی بدون نیاز به پسورد به لینک های Wep متصل میشه
Wep نه چیز دیگه.........................

----------

*RSMMM*,*sardarshams*,*Zarde Talai*

----------


## izeh

لطفا" لینک فایل شماره 3 را درست کنید

----------

*pps2011*,*RSMMM*,*Zarde Talai*

----------


## Zarde Talai

> مگه فیلمه که به همین آسونی رمز هک بشه نکنه هوش سیاه 3 شدی نرم افزارهای زیادی هستن ولی همشون یه نسخه میدن به برنامه نویس همون نرم افزار در کل برنامه ای که خودت نوشته نباشی نمیشه جز سایت*** این سوال اونجا مطرح کن سه سوته بهت جواب میدن برترین هکرهای کشور اونجا هستن


درود
دوستان عزیز خودم از جناب نکویی که استاد بنده هستند تا بقیه دوستان و همکارن .
این دوستمون اشاره خیلی خوبی کردند به *** و من جواب سوال خودمو توی این سایت پیدا کردم .
از همتون متشکر و سپاسگذارم و دست تک تک شما را میبوسم .

----------

*aisam*,*pps2011*

----------


## nekooee

سلام
دوست عزیز شما اگر در یوتیوب هم سرچ کنید پر از آموزش هست اما دقیقا همان روشی که من در چند پست قبل گفتم به روشهای مختلف و با اسکریپتهای مختلف انجام میشه و هیچکدوم هم تا شما حرفه ای نباشید و یا حتی حرفه ای هم باشید 100 درصد جواب نمیده مگر از روشهای قدیمی رمزنگاری استفاده شده باشه یا موارد امنیتی رعایت نشده باشه.
من سر نخ رو بهتون دادم و از اونجا به بعدش رو به عهده خودتون گذاشتم...
چون یک روش روتین و تکراری برای همه موارد نیست من هم اشاره به مورد خاصی نکردم. حالا یکم که خودتون کار کنید به حرف من میرسید دوست عزیز  :هک رمز شبکه های وایرلس: 
در هر صورت موفق باشید و اگر نتیجه رسیدید اینجا مطرح کنید تا روی روشهای امنیتی مقابله ، با هم فکر کنیم و روش وقت بذاریم.
موفق باشید

----------

*aisam*,*fkh52000*,*pps2011*,*Zarde Talai*

----------


## onlyiran

> دوست عزیز با لینوکس back track میتونی ای کارو انجام بدی تو اینترنت اموزشش زیاد هست


سلام 
البته دیگه نرم افزاری که معرفی کردید پشتیبانی نمیشه و جایگزینش  KALI LINUX هستش!
http://www.kali.org/

----------

*DPS12*,*pps2011*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## onlyiran

> مهندس نکویی عزیز بک تراک کجا سنت او اس کجا زمین تا آسمونه
> بک تراک مال امنیت شبکه هست و سنت او اس مال FTP و کش سرور و توی این مایه ها کاره
> در کل با 
> 1-بک تراک میشه
> 2-دیکشنری
> 3-OS های ادیت شده AirOS
> راه های دیگری هم هست که بنده خبر ندارم ولی دیدم
> فعلا مشغول مهمان های گرامی هستیم ولی در اولین زمان فایل هایی را که خودم قبلا تست کردم و جواب داده را آپلود میکنم
> اسم بک تراک همیشه بک تراک بوده و سیستم عامل کاملا رایگانی هست
> ...



من صحبت دوستمونو کامل میکنم،همونطور که قبلآ گفتم دیگه بک تراک پشتیبانی نمیشه و کالی جاشو گرفته ولی اگه کسی بخواد شبکه وایرلسی رو هک کنه بایستی اول اون شبکه رو آنالیز کنه که اصطلاحآ همون نرم افزارهای اسپکتروم آنالایزر هستن که در صورت نیاز دوستان من نمونشو آپلود میکنم.خب با این نرم افزارها شبکه آنالیز میشه و اولین چیزی که بررسی میشه نوع رمزگذاری هستش و  مک آدرس فرستنده هستش واینجا شروع ماجراست!
با نرم افزار ذکر شده توسط دوستمون یکسری کلایتنهای مجازی و دروغین و ارسال پکت کار شروع میشه و با دستورات متعددی که  وجود داره رفته رفته و بردن  زمان رمز کشف میشه ئر ضمن اینکه هر چه کلاینت های زیادتری وجود داشته باشه کشف رمز سریعتر انجام میشه!
این نوع کشف رمز ، برای رمزگذاری از نوع WEP بسیار عالی و کاملآ تست شده هستش و تضمینی میباشد.
بزودی فیلم آموزشی آپلود خواهد شد.

----------

*DPS12*,*nekooee*,*pps2011*,*sardarshams*

----------


## parham1391

> دوست خوبم با BackTrack و Kali میتونی این کار رو بکنی که مستلزم داشتن اطلاعات کافی از لینوکس هست + دیکشنری خوب و قوی هست. WEP راحت به دست میاد با Wifite اما WPA و WPA2 باید دیکسنری داشته باشی . هم زمان بره هم یکم پیچیده و هیچ 100% وجود نداره. حجم دیکشنری رو هم بگم از 50 گیگ به بالاست اگه خوب باشه. موفق باشید


دوست عزیز روش fakeap  برای wap ,wpa2 اصلا نیاز به دیکشنری نداره و 100% جواب میده بلکه طرف میاد با دست خودش پسورد رو واست میزنه و تو دیتا بیس که ساختی ذخیره میشه حمله از طریق دیکشنری قدیمی شده و احتمال پیدا کردن پسورد پایین هست پس لطفا وقتی اطلاع کافی ندارین نگین 100% نمیشه. 
روش دیکشنری قدیمی شده .

----------

*DPS12*,*parviz407*,*pps2011*,*sardarshams*

----------


## parham1391

در ضمن اینم بگم که هیچ نرم افزار خاصی نیست که بتونه هک وایرلس رو کامل و برای تمام متودهای کد کزاری انجام بده .و تنها روش برای wep حمله از طریق ترمینال بک ترک و وارد کردن دستورات هک به صورت صحیح هست و برای wpa , wpa2 هم باید با بک ترک و ترمینال fake Ap رو ایجاد کنید و با نوشتن دستور تو ترمینال ویکتیم رو از مودمش دیسکانکت کنید و وصلش کنید به fake ap که خودتون ساختین و ویکتیم مجبور میشه واسه وصل شدنش پسوردش رو بزنه که تو دیتا بیس شما ساختین ذخیره میشه و راحت شما میتونین ببینیدش.
اگه وقت کردم اموزش کامل همراه با دستورات و فیلمی که دوستان عزیزم تهیه کردن براتون میزارم

----------

*DPS12*,*onlyiran*,*pps2011*,*sardarshams*

----------


## nekooee

بههر حال روشها زیاده. یکی با گول زدن کاربر و گرفتن پسوورد از خودش میخواد اقدام کنه ، یکی با نفوذ به سیستم رمزگذاری.... لطفا کاری به روشهای همدیگر نداشته باشید! هر کسی هر روشی بلد هست فقط روش خودش رو بیان کنه... اینجوری غیر از اینکه با هم دعوا کنید چیزی پیش نمیره و یادم نمیگیرید!

همه نوشتن بعدا آموزش میدم و .... به جای دعوا آموزش بدید درضمن ، این کار فقط در صورتی اینجا مجاز هست که راه های جلوگیری از آن هم نوشته بشه. در غیر این صورت مفید نخواهد بود.
مطالب تکراری هم کسی عنوان کنه مجبورم حذف کنم. تو پستهای قبلی در مورد اینکه نسخه جدید بک تراک چیه و آیا اینکه حتما باید بک تراک باشه یا نسخه های لینوکس دیگر بحث شده به اندازه کافی و لطفا باز هر کسی نیاد اینها را تکرار کنه.
با تشکر

----------

*DPS12*,*onlyiran*,*parviz407*,*pps2011*

----------


## onlyiran

با توجه به صحبتهای سازنده مهندس نکوهی و تشکر از ایشان اولین فایل آموزشی خدمت ذوستان ارسال میگردد.
این آموزش بسیار ساده است و اگر درست اجرا شود صددرصد جواب میده و کاملآ تست شده است و راه حل مقابله با آن استفاده از رمزگداری های پیشرفته تر مانند WPA2  میباشد.

آموزش  هک وایرلس با رمزگذاری WEP بصورت فیلم فارسی  (33MB):




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*aliale*,*amirhalimi*,*arstan*,*asadj*,*BABAK0111*,*bh06*,*davoodxp*,*djmoein*,*elkacomputer*,*habibi92*,*hewal*,*hivagreen*,*HOSE IN*,*hz021*,*izeh*,*javamobira*,*josef2600*,*kakhk_mt*,*kiyanmz*,*lionheart*,*mahmood_601*,*majid411*,*microbit*,*mjtb_sar*,*mohsen++*,*m_lotfian*,*omidm11*,*parham1391*,*parhambest*,*parsis*,*parviz407*,*pps2011*,*Raeed2CB*,*rasha_rigit*,*reza_476*,*saeedghasemi*,*shrooz*,*solvent*,*tohid film*,*viper8000*,*zadmehr*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*تكنيك*,*روتانا*,*عا بد زاده*,*عصرنو*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## onlyiran

نرم افزار بررسی و آنالیز شبکه قبل از شروع یه هک کردن و انتخاب روش حمله :




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*asadj*,*atinegar*,*BABAK0111*,*behrozkiani_pm*,*bh06*,*davoodxp*,*elkacomputer*,*habibi92*,*hasan 2015*,*hewal*,*hivagreen*,*izeh*,*josef2600*,*mahmood_601*,*majid411*,*microbit*,*m_lotfian*,*omidm11*,*parsis*,*parviz407*,*pps2011*,*Raeed2CB*,*rasha_rigit*,*reza_476*,*shrooz*,*solvent*,*tohid film*,*zadmehr*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*تكنيك*,*روتانا*,*زرگری*,*عا بد زاده*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## microbit

بهترین روش همانطور که دوستان فرمودن استفاده از لینوکس نسخه BackTrack هست که مخصوص هکه. و به روش بروت فورس جواب میده.
در مورد پسوردهای وایرلس که عموماً از 8 رقم به بالاست.... بین 2 تا 4 روز طول میکشه تا بعضی از پسوردها شکسته بشه.

----------

*pps2011*

----------


## habibi92

> بهترین روش همانطور که دوستان فرمودن استفاده از لینوکس نسخه BackTrack هست که مخصوص هکه. و به روش بروت فورس جواب میده.
> در مورد پسوردهای وایرلس که عموماً از 8 رقم به بالاست.... بین 2 تا 4 روز طول میکشه تا بعضی از پسوردها شکسته بشه.



اگر از isp که نت از اون گرفتم مک مودم رو روی اکانت ما ست کنه دیگه کسی نمیتونه به شبکه ما وصل بشه . 
به قول معروف مک رو قفل میکنند روی خط و اکانت اینترنت خودتون . 
اینترنت فقط به مک ادرس شما وصل میشه

----------

*pps2011*

----------


## onlyiran

لطفآ با توجه به صحبتهای مهندس نکوهی در این بحث شروع شده  من پیشنهاد میکنم اگه دوستان  آموزش عملی دارند پست بذارند و از ادامه بحث ت

----------

*Zarde Talai*

----------


## vahedmig

آقا با این برنامه میشه 
*hack with usb.rar*

----------

*abady*,*mj_blue*,*pps2011*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

دوست عزیز قطعا این برنامه به یکی از روشهای بالا کار میکنه که در نتیجه 100 درصد نیست و دنگ و فنگ های خودش را دارد. ولی شما هیچ توضیحی ندادین فقط اسم برنامه را گذاشتید! بدون توضیح که پست زدن فایده ندارد. از اسم برنامه مشخصه که باید روی usb شما احتمالا برنامه را بریزید وصل کنید به سیستم طرف رمز ها را مثلا بردارد که بدرد نمیخوره اگر اینطور باشه...

----------

*abady*,*HOSE IN*,*mj_blue*,*onlyiran*,*pps2011*,*Zarde Talai*,*علیرضا کریمی*

----------


## vahedmig

همینطور شما درست فکر کردید خوب چون من هکر نیستم و برنامه نویسی هم بلد نیستم یه برنامه ساده ولی کاربردی میخوام اگر امکانش هست لینک بزنامه رو برام بذارید 
یاتشکر

----------

*abady*,*pps2011*,*Zarde Talai*

----------


## bh06

سلام دوستان جدیداً تو شهر ما  برنامه اندرویدی wifi wps wpa tester premium اومده داره دست به دست می چرخه مثل اب خوردن وای فای هک می کنه خوراکش WPA-WPA2و مودم TP-link هست البته باید گوشیت روت باشه حلا چیکار کنیم که یه بچه سه چهار ساله سه سوته رمز وایرلس روهک نکنه اگه دوستان راه حلی به جز قفل کردن رو مک دارند ارائه کنند

----------

*forud*

----------


## nekooee

من با این برنامه که میگین کار نکردم ولی می تونید SSID وایرلستون رو مخفی کنید و فقط خودتون بدونید چیه

----------

*AMD*,*amen*,*bh06*,*cybernova*,*ehsanarn*,*forud*,*NICHICON*,*pps2011*

----------


## bh06

اقای نکویی عزیز اگه SSID رو مخفی کنیم چگونه دستگاه دیگری که خودیه  کانکت شود(چون مخفیه چجوری wifiرو پیداکنه )مثلا تو خونه مهمون داریم می خوایم سه چهار نفر دیگه هم کانکت شوند بدی روش های مانند قفل کردن رو مک هم همینه که باید یکی یکی رو مک قفل کرد

----------

*forud*,*NICHICON*

----------


## ehsanarn

> اقای نکویی عزیز اگه SSID رو مخفی کنیم چگونه دستگاه دیگری که خودیه  کانکت شود(چون مخفیه چجوری wifiرو پیداکنه )مثلا تو خونه مهمون داریم می خوایم سه چهار نفر دیگه هم کانکت شوند بدی روش های مانند قفل کردن رو مک هم همینه که باید یکی یکی رو مک قفل کرد


با اجازه دوست عزیز *nekooee*
خوب کاری نداره دوست عزیز
کافی اسم شبکه را بصورت دستی وارد دستگاه مورد نظر بشه

----------

*bh06*,*cybernova*,*forud*,*NICHICON*,*pps2011*,*Zarde Talai*

----------

